# are oral steroids generally best used for pre-workout or post?



## BUCKY (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm going to be taking Anavar, 100mg daily for my final 2 weeks of a 10 week Testosterone Enanthate/HGH Kigtropin cycle. Just wondering if oral steroids are best used pre-workout or post? I heard of cycles using Anavar, 50mg daily for the first 6 weeks of a 10 week cycle vs. last 2 weeks of a 10 week cycle (to harden my gains, 100mg daily). Which route should I take?

I will be using Test Enanthate every Tuesday, 500mg weekly for 10 weeks. I use HGH Kigtropin 5 IUs daily before I go to bed, usually after working out. I will be on HGH Kigtropin for 6 months. I guess the HGH applies as my post workout gear since I inject it after workout/before I go to bed. Should Anavar be my pre-workout gear? It's about 1 to 2 hours apart between taking Anavar and HGH Kigtropin, not sure if there will be any interaction between the two or if Anavar will keep me awake all night. I know HGH Kigtropin does not keep me awake, it makes me sleep like a baby. There shouldn't be any interaction because HGH Kigtropin is injectable and Anavar is oral, right?


----------



## nby (Jan 29, 2012)

Two weeks is too short for anavar in any case. And the half life is too long for it to be timed as pre or postworkout - just spread throughout as you would normally.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 29, 2012)

You need to be on it longer like 6 weeks. And it doesnt mattee when you take it as long as you spread it out to keep a steady blood level.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2012)

Please


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## rage racing (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh brother. Not again.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Jan 29, 2012)

Bucky strikes again.


----------



## Caz Rad (Jan 29, 2012)

That's some serious negative reps there Bucky!  You must have hit a few sour notes with some folks here.


----------



## Supplements (Jan 30, 2012)

I got fucked up rep myself, and I have no clue why. I got it from a mod months back for posting a article about short-burst-cycles.


----------



## NcTo (Jan 30, 2012)

LOL. You do know theres a 99.9% chance that your kigs are completely bunk, right?


----------



## boss (Jan 30, 2012)

He bought them from me. They are made with FDA approved whale sperm. Get you big and strong.


----------



## NcTo (Jan 30, 2012)

boss said:


> He bought them from me. They are made with FDA approved whale sperm. Get you big and strong.



You arent the new WP rep are you?


----------



## MovinWeight (Jan 30, 2012)

orals generally just need to be taken daily.  they aren't preworkout wonders, they need time to increase serum in your blood.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 30, 2012)

Has anyone ever had -1,000,000 rep points?


----------



## boss (Jan 30, 2012)

Love how some guys will still actually answer this troll


----------



## ExLe (Jan 30, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Has anyone ever had -1,000,000 rep points?


 

We all have always wondered if there is a neg star once your neg bars fill up...

Bucky might be a good candidate to find out if he keeps trolling...


----------



## BUCKY (Mar 22, 2012)

thanks for this. I've done 45 days of Anavar (about 6 weeks). I was going for 8. Not sure why my left palm started itching. I was told this is a symptom that the liver is being affected. So I stopped on 45th day. First 3 weeks 50mg daily, last 3 weeks 100mg daily (split morning and evening). As Anavar does not aromatize or affect the HPTA too much, how much time off till I can run it again? I'd love to run it again by itself for cutting before summer comes. Is 150mg too high? It doesn't seem as effective for cutting fat like I was told that ephedra would be. Seems like Anavar is only effective AFTER all fat is gone then its true potential will show.



MovinWeight said:


> orals generally just need to be taken daily.  they aren't preworkout wonders, they need time to increase serum in your blood.


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 22, 2012)

have you learned nothing?


----------



## scharfy (Mar 22, 2012)

I like the oral only 45 day Anavar cycle..  Have run this many times.

What i have found is that you should use the following schedule:

day one: Take all of your 50mg Anavar and blend it into a berry up-beet smoothie from Jamba Juice, get protein boost if possible.

day 2-44 fish oils/creatine

day 45: for PCT drink 6 protein shakes a day for 4 weeks and go see Act of Valor 4 times, preferrably IMAX - that'll get the test flowing again.

So in a sense, to answer your question, anavar best PRE-WORKOUT.


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 22, 2012)

Taking BD winny pre workout and love it


----------

